# unadvertised rv parks



## pipelinemama (Nov 2, 2008)

Have any of yall seen many smaller, unadvertised parks at people's private homes?   Hubby pulled into his park tonight in Artesia NM where a space had been reserved for him and he says it's a horrible spot.  (not a bad campground, just a really bad spot for many reasons, and the only spot left)   I called the only other park  in town and it was full too.  We were discussing just driving all over town tomorrow and seeing if he could find any unadvertised ones.   I just wondered if that was commonplace or pretty much barking up the wrong tree in this age of the internet.  

We'll be joining him next week, so if nothing else we can venture 15 miles south to the pricey koa!


----------



## vanole (Nov 2, 2008)

RE: unadvertised rv parks

I have not seen very many and to be truthful I have not looked.  However that being said on another forum that I know at least one member on this forum frequents there was a post from a family that has a couple of RV hook-up in Wellington Fl that they posted about.  Price was a little steep and had no sewer hookup but had water and electric (30/50).  Not sure of the rules here and don't want to offend anyone if you are interested PM me and I will pass you the forum name or copy and pasted the entire e-mail to you.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 2, 2008)

Re: unadvertised rv parks

Check www.RVparkreviews.com to see if they have any unadvertised RV parks included in the area you want to visit that have been recently reviewed by other RV'ers.  The RVparkreviews are informative in that they yell you what other campers think about a particular RV park.


----------



## utmtman (Nov 2, 2008)

Re: unadvertised rv parks

I know of a couple of places in Utah.   One area, Vernal/Roosevelt, Utah has had a large influx of oil well drillers to the point that several people put in rv hookups in their yards to accomodate these people.  One I know of has a dozen hookups but no listing anywhere since the man dont even have a license to operate but he is letting the people share his property thus needs no license.    Another is a place I stay all the time when in Utah and thats another no name rv park in East Carbon, Utah.  It only has six sites but they are full hookup with half having 50 amp and half having 30 amp.  They sit in between 4 mobile homes on a lot just entering the town.  Price is like 18 dollars a night or 180 a month if you pay the electric or 250 a month and he will pay the elect.  There are no bathroom/showers or laundry just the hookups.  Another location is Sheep Creek along highway 6 between I15 and I70.  They have probably 25 sites or more, showers, indoor swimmingpool, full hookups, a gas station, restaurant, and a grocery store.  He is I think 25 a night not sure on his monthly rates.   Found another in Washington call Alpine RV park on Hwy 20.  I have also come across a place in Colorado near the north east corner of the state and have seen a few others.   Most are out in the country working as mom and pop operations.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 2, 2008)

Re: unadvertised rv parks

There are lots of Mom and Pop CG that are not advertised acroos the country. Go to the local police or Chamber of Commerce to see if there are any in that area.  Local postal carriers also will generally know.


----------

